# Texas City Dike 7/13/12



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

We fished the dike Friday night. Shrimp under a popping cork was the ticket. We caught 7 and one was 24". As fools we stayed until 5AM.

Going North on 146 back to the Clearlake area, I would say 75% of the traffic heading South were pulling a boat. Surprisingly there was nobody out there. In our area probably only 3 groups total with lights. Strange for a Friday, guess it was the rain.

I started the day out in Seabrook and landed the flatty on a Chicken Boy plum chartreuse.

Tight lines!!!


----------

